# LED Lighting



## TFaquariums (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey everyone, 
I'm new to this forum, but not to aquariums. I kinda didt have time for it over the years, but i'm starting to get back into it. Anyway is there any LED lights for a 10g aquarium instead of those energy hogging haligon?:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## zoff (Feb 1, 2010)

I know very little about aquarium lighting but I did replace the incandescent light bulbs that came with my Top Fin 10 gal kit with compact CFLs that I found on McMaster Carr. I matched up the socket size, available space for a bulb and lumens from the incandescent bulbs to pick out new ones. I figured if I'm going to leave the lights on 8 hours a day it had better be a CFL instead of an incandescent.

McMaster-Carr


----------



## shawn74 (Dec 16, 2009)

I know that you can get them at most hardware stores and would have to do a DIY type setup, but I don't see any reason why you couldn't. I haven't heard much info about how LED work with aquatic plants, but if you using fake ones there shouldn't be an issue. Lighting for fish is more for your enjoyment then theirs.


----------



## TFaquariums (Feb 4, 2010)

zoff said:


> I know very little about aquarium lighting but I did replace the incandescent light bulbs that came with my Top Fin 10 gal kit with compact CFLs that I found on McMaster Carr. I matched up the socket size, available space for a bulb and lumens from the incandescent bulbs to pick out new ones. I figured if I'm going to leave the lights on 8 hours a day it had better be a CFL instead of an incandescent.
> 
> McMaster-Carr


thanks for the help, i got the flurecent lights and they work really well.


----------

